
Will there ever be a Robot / AI Apocalypse? - tefo-mohapi
Personally, I doubt it given how AI &#x2F; robots are merely programmed by humans thus cant do anything beyond their programming.
======
FlegalD
I can see that there would be if that guy keeps using his hockey stick.

